# Tested positive after round of IUI- 6 Week Scan today and not a positive result



## dizzyfig1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello

I've just joined so hello all. I had my first round of IUI after 2 years of trying naturally and was absolutely thrilled when i tested positive after the 2ww. I felt i had all the right symptons such as sore boobs and going to wee a lot more than usual, but still nervous about my 6 week scan. It took place this morning and when they did the internal u/s they detected only a small sac but no real development - not how it should be after 6 weeks. They ran a blood test and i still have the pregnancy hormone in me but checking on monday to see if it's dropped. After bursting with happiness after thinking i was pregnant, I now need to prepare that it doesn't look like it was meant to be.
Any tips on how best prepare myself - most appreciated!

dfx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I cant give you any tips, but at 6 weeks things are always very early. Did they say why they thought it was not developing? I had a scan at 5 +4 weeks and they only saw a yolk and sac, and they said it was very small and tehy wouldnt confirm pregnancy until they saw a hb, 2 weeks later we saw a hb.

I wish you lots of luck hun


----------



## dizzyfig1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for reply, really appreciate it. I think what i'm a bit scared about is that it's ectopic as i'm not sure what then will happen. Will know more on Monday so will post an update! dfx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

If they detected it in your womb then it wont be ectopic hun, I presume they have checked outside the womb already for another embie and would have said something had they been concerned.
I will pray it all turns out ok hun - hugs xxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey Dizzyfig1

Just wanted to say good luck for monday, sending lots of   thoughts your way hun xxx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

DP had a 6 week scan after a 5 day blast FET. We were told there was no heartbeat or foetal pole and to go home and expect a miscarriage  . That 'miscarriage' is currently sat on my knee having his milk after his afternoon nap  . Good luck for your blood test on monday. Such a hard time


----------



## dizzyfig1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for your comforting replies - i was so touched and it really helped me through the weekend. After the shock and tears   of Friday i'd prepared myself for today. Now that i'm off the Cyclogest my pregnancy symptons over the weekend subsided and i awoke to bleeding so it wasn't a surprise to find after my blood test that my blood levels have dropped and had severe cramping this morning. So this time it wasn't meant to be, but will try another round of IUI when my body back up to it and keep going! 

Thanks again!


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry I really had everything crossed for you. I wish you every success in your next iui.


----------

